# Death Cap (in good company)



## Fuzzonaut (Jan 8, 2021)

Here's my Death Cap, a very cool and versatile Fuzz. I went for something à la Dia de los Muertos for graphics.









And as I've been boxing up a few things lately, here's a pic of the whole gang, including the Calamity and 2 Sticks of Derm I already posted.




top row: Death Cap, Calamity, Harakiri Overlord (Fuzzdog), Animatron (Fuzzdog)
bottom: Portly Provoker (Effects Layouts), Budderface (Lectric-FX), Tonbender MKIII (Fuzzdog), Two Sticks of Derm


----------



## Betty Wont (Apr 13, 2021)

I love the SRS EQ Exciter. It is just about the loudest, fattest fuzz I've ever played. I recently built the Portly Provoker and noticed C2 is wrong on his layout. It should be 47nf. And I prefer to leave pin 3 of the EQ pot hanging like the original.


----------



## fig (Apr 13, 2021)

Betty Wont said:


> I love the SRS EQ Exciter.


Hey, thanks for bumping this and the endorsement for the Exciter. I'll give it a go.
EDIT: Which layout did you use?
Great looking set @Fuzzonaut !


----------



## Betty Wont (Apr 13, 2021)

fig said:


> Hey, thanks for bumping this and the endorsement for the Exciter. I'll give it a go.
> EDIT: Which layout did you use?
> Great looking set @Fuzzonaut !


I've built Fuzzdog's, which is perfect, and the Effects Layout Portly Provoker which adds controls but has a couple of errors/changes over the original that I don't like. I ended up modding/fixing that build back to the original.


----------



## peccary (Apr 13, 2021)

Those look fantastic - I love the artwork you've chosen for them and the general theme/artwork style.

Where do you get those sort of Mt. Fuji shaped LED bezels? I've wanted to give them a shot but haven't seen them except for pre-assembled and wired LEDs on LMS.


----------



## Fuzzonaut (Apr 13, 2021)

Oh, an old thread of mine got bumped, cool. 



Betty Wont said:


> I've built Fuzzdog's, which is perfect, and the Effects Layout Portly Provoker which adds controls but has a couple of errors/changes over the original that I don't like. I ended up modding/fixing that build back to the original.



Maybe that's why I wasn't too impressed with the Provoker and put it into the drawer. Thanks for pointing this out, I'll have to get back to it then. By "leave pin 3 hanging" you mean unconnected? Or - I'll just check Fuzzdog's schematic .... 

Out of that winter bunch, I like the Harakiri, the Animatron and the Tonebender the most. And the Death Cap, but that one has been claimed by a friend, which is fine, as I have an OG Bass Bloom I love. (I play bass for the record, so that clean blend is handy).



fig said:


> Great looking set @Fuzzonaut !



Thanks.



peccary said:


> Those look fantastic - I love the artwork you've chosen for them and the general theme/artwork style.
> 
> Where do you get those sort of Mt. Fuji shaped LED bezels? I've wanted to give them a shot but haven't seen them except for pre-assembled and wired LEDs on LMS.


Thanks again for the kind words. 

The bezels, like on the MKIII and the Calamity? That's pretty common one, at least where I usually order, Musikding or Banzai.









						LED-Bezel 5mm chrome outside reflector, 1,65
					

LED-Bezel with chromed outside reflector For 5mm LEDs Mounting diameter 8mm




					www.musikding.de
				







__





						LED Socket 5-OUT-CHR :: Metal :: LED Mounts, Sockets, Lens :: Optoelectronics :: Electronic Parts :: Banzai Music GmbH
					





					www.banzaimusic.com


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Apr 14, 2021)

Beautiful!


----------



## Feral Feline (Apr 18, 2021)

Very cool builds Fuzzonaut (as always). I’d like to build the Bass Doom Bloom, will look into how the bass version differs from guitar.


As for the EQ Exciter, I see how the EL version flips the fuzz/gain pot compared to the FD, which is a little weird — but what I’m curious about is the tone.

For mission critical like gain, it makes sense not to leave anything hanging in case the wiper of the pot takes a dump. For a tone pot I guess it won’t matter.

What difference does it make between leaving lug 3 hanging or not? Is there a difference in sound or the « feel » of the pot?]
[^EDIT^]*

I’m not able to try either/both ways right now.
Cheers,
FF

*PS: Never mind, I took another look at the schematics and can see how the original's hangin' 3 has both caps in play at all times and the pot limiting the caps evenly. EL method blends in the 2nd cap to varying degrees. 
I think I'll chuck in a switch between lug 3 and the EL PCB I have, then I can play around with the EQ and see which I prefer.


----------



## Fuzzonaut (Apr 19, 2021)

Thanks @Feral Feline for your insights on the Exciter. I still haven't looked into the matter, but plan to ... one day.


----------



## Barry (Apr 19, 2021)

Nice group you got there!


----------

